# Beginners Beekeepers Workshop- 1/18/2014 Western NY Honey Producers



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

January 18: Beginner Beekeepers Workshop, 9am-noon, Saturday; First Presbyterian Church, 9 Paine St East Aurora;
PRICE: $10 at the door (no pre-registration necessary)

Western NY Honey Producers Association, WNYHPA.org


----------

